# Afficher Mon Ordinateur sur le bureau



## Mike_p687 (13 Août 2007)

Salut  

Très intéressante cette rubrique  Je suis encore loin d'avoir personnalisé mon Mac mais je vais peut-être commencer à m'y mettre LOL mais bon je voudrais savoir un truc :

J'en vois certains d'entre vous qui ont sur leur bureau l'icône de leur modèle Mac (iMac par exemple)

J'ai supposé que c'était à la base : "Ordinateur de.. UTILISATEUR", qu'on le renomme par exemple pour moi MacBook, on trouve l'icône MacBook et on remplace celle de "Ordinateur de...UTILISATEUR" qui est un G4 tournesol si je ne m'abuse, par celle du MacBook ?
Ca doit être bon comme ca....

Mais comment mettre cette foutue icône sur le bureau non didjou ?! 

J'ai fait click droit : copier Ordinateur de Mike mais impossible de le coller dans le bureau ! GRRRR

J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider  Merci


----------



## kisco (13 Août 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Mais comment mettre cette foutue ic&#244;ne sur le bureau non didjou ?!


Salut!

Finder > Menu Pr&#233;f&#233;rences > Il y a un onglet pour choisir ce qui s'affiche sur le bureau 
CD, Disques durs, etc (je me demande s'il y a l'"ordinateur de...." ou pas?)

edit:
voil&#224; la capture et il n'y a pas "ordinateur".

La solution c'est d'afficher le disque dur principal et y mettre une icone de ton mac.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)

C'est juste changer l'ic&#244;ne du "Macintosh HD" !!! et prendre un pack d'ic&#244;ne repr&#233;sentant ton mac


----------



## Mike_p687 (13 Août 2007)

Ben non y a pas  

Merci quand même (d'ialleurs tout est coché là )


----------



## Mike_p687 (13 Août 2007)

Ah non par ce que sur les screen que j'ai vu il y avait l'icone du mac ET le Macintosh HD

Ou alors on met deux fois le Macintosh HD sur le bureau et on en Change un des deux ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)

Il peut y avoir "Macintosh HD" et un dossier tout simple sur lequel l'utilisateur a mis une ic&#244;ne repr&#233;sentant son mac, il peut aussi avoir deux disques durs dans son Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2007)

T'es sur que c'&#233;tait sur le *bureau*?
moi je dirai dans la colonne laterale du finder

exemple


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2007)

zecompiouteur


----------



## Mike_p687 (13 Août 2007)

Non non c bien zecopiouteur LOL mais sur le bureau je parle sur le fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Ils mettent juste l'icone d'un Mac sur leur disque dur c'est tout il est impossible de mettre l'ordinateur sur le bureau.


----------

